# What Does CMH Mean by 'merit Position' Exactly?



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

I have *15* as my 'merit number'.

Seeing as there are a total of 50 BDS seats (I had BDS as my first preference),could I be considered to be on the *first* merit list?

Is my entrance into CMH guaranteed?

How much does the impending interview matter?

Can I relax now or is there still much uncertainty on the horizon?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

It probably means your position is 15th out of 50. If that's the case, you can pretty much relax because you're quite safe. No admission is guaranteed but chances are, unless you screw up real bad on the interview (like drawing a gun in the interview), you should be on the first merit list. So congrats and good luck! And get this confirmed by the way, I'm quite sure this is what it means but still.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Where's the proper merit 'list' ? :S


----------

